# How do I determine the address on a used decoder?



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

It is an Airwire decoder in a older 4-6-0 Bachmann. My throttle is a RF1300 Airwire. I know how to set the throttle address, but not how to determine the address of the decoder. Thanks for any help on this. Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, to be clear, there is no confusion of address vs. rf channel....

So, the terminology "throttle address" is somewhat wrong.

You can tell the throttle what DCC address to use for the decoder in the loco... I think that is what you called "throttle address", when really it is "desired loco address to be controlled".

Now you have to set the DCC address of the decoder, and since your system cannot read back, you just have to set it. Normally people that don't run multiple locos on the same RF channel use address 3, the normal default in the DCC world.

Now you ARE talking about the AirWire decoder right? not ANOTHER decoder in the loco?

Greg


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks. Got it going.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you tell us what the issue was? Every datapoint of experience helps.

Greg


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

I was able to set it back to the default which is 3, and I will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
With the Airwire G3 and the newer G4 decoder if you don't know the address or the frequency you can set the transmitter to the default of frequency 0 and address 3. Then turn on the loco and wait one minute. The decoder will temporarily set itself to frequency 0 and address 3. At that point it should work and it can be set to whatever you want. Kind of a brief explanation, there can be a little more to it, but that is basically how to recover a decoder where the frequency and or address is unknown. If a decoder is turned on and it doesn't see its frequency in one minute it goes to default.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Paul Burch said:


> Greg,
> With the Airwire G3 and the newer G4 decoder if you don't know the address or the frequency you can set the transmitter to the default of frequency 0 and address 3. Then turn on the loco and wait one minute. The decoder will temporarily set itself to frequency 0 and address 3. At that point it should work and it can be set to whatever you want. Kind of a brief explanation, there can be a little more to it, but that is basically how to recover a decoder where the frequency and or address is unknown. If a decoder is turned on and it doesn't see its frequency in one minute it goes to default.


Off topic but , Paul, do you have a link to any photos of your railway. I'm really admiring the attention to detail that you have.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

OldNoob,
I have hundreds of photos, but no links. They just reside on my computer and a few over on LSC in my freight shed. You can access those. And thanks for the compliment. I feel silly calling you old Noob. Could you at least give us a first name? I did remember this video of my GS1. Southern Pacific GS1 Cab Ride on Vimeo We should keep this back on topic.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Kindred sprits?

Paul,

What works best with the early version boards?

Michael


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael,
Since the earlier decoders have a rotary switch for frequency, that is not a problem. You could just use service mode and enter a new address.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I was hoping for more complication, geez... 

Thanks Paul


----------

